# Ryobi RY34006 30CC 4 Cycle Power Head



## NATEL_51 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Ryobi Expand-it power head that runs perfectly good when the engine is cold, but after a short while it starts to run rough and sputter. Put fresh gas and still runs rough. Let engine cool down a bit and goes back to running like it suppose to. My question is, could my rocker arm adjustments be out of tolerance???Thanks in advance for any info,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That would be my first guess. Check the valve lash and adjust if needed.


----------



## NATEL_51 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. Where can I find the procedure for checking and adjusting the valve lash and is this done on a cold engine or a warm engine.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk NATEL. Go to the link below and download the Troy Built-Ryobi 4 cycle trimmer manual (3rd file from the bottom) for the adjustment procedure. I hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Troy-Bilt-Troy-Built-Service-Repair-Manuals/


----------



## NATEL_51 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you usmcgrunt. this should get me to where I want to be. As soon as I have a little spare time I'll check and adjust the valve lash if necessary and I'll post the results.


----------



## NATEL_51 (Feb 11, 2006)

The valve backlash adjustment was just what the doctor ordered. Thank you 30 Year Tech and usmcgrunt...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome NATEL, glad to hear you were successful, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

NATEL_51 said:


> The valve backlash adjustment was just what the doctor ordered. Thank you 30 Year Tech and usmcgrunt...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

